# Brokeback



## Walan

Ayer vi la fabulosa película *Brokeback Mountain*....y he estado intentando averiguar que narices significa "brokeback", pero no lo veo por ninguna parte....alguien sabe que significa en Español???No creo que sea simplemente un nombre propio no??

Gracias amigos!


----------



## CacaoSeeds

"Brokeback," aún en inglés, no es una palabra...sino una creación; entonces dudo que haya una palabra española adecuada.


----------



## Walan

y esa creación....no significa mas o menos algo???
La traducción al español de la películas es "Montaña vedada", pero queda super cutre!!
 Broke es romper....y back...de vuelta, atras etc....tenngo que sacar el significado de esa palabra...aunqe no exista!A ver si alguien me ayuda a inventar el significado!


----------



## Monnik

Según una entrevista que escuché en radio esta mañana, en México conservarán el título original, debido a que se refiere - precisamente - a un nombre propio.   Recuerda, Walan, que "back" también significa "espalda", por lo que tú, que ya la viste, quizá nos puedas decir entonces si ello le da un poco más de sentido al nombre.   Algo así como "espalda rota"...  Recuerda, yo no la he visto, así que lo que yo pueda escribir aquí son solamente conjeturas.

Saludos!!


----------



## CacaoSeeds

Ooh, en esta palabra, "back" significa "espalda" (parte de cuerpo), entonces la traducción adecuada sería "espalda rota."


----------



## Walan

rota no es broken???
Espalda rota seria Brokenback,no?


----------



## CacaoSeeds

En inglés, la frase "broke back" no es correcta, tampoco, debería ser "broken back," es de esta manera debido al dialecto del Sur de los estados unidos


----------



## Monnik

Sí, en efecto, pero como CacaoSeeds ha dicho, _Brokeback_ no es nisiquiera una palabra en inglés, por lo que se vuelve un poquitín más confuso.

En esto de títulos de pelis, hay que hacerse un poco de la vista gorda  

Saludos...


----------



## Walan

entonces diremos que se trata de un nombre propio y listo!
Gracias por ayudarme a ambos!

PD:En la película se trata del nombre de una montaña situada por Tejas....


----------



## fsabroso

Hola,


> rota no es broken???
> Espalda rota seria Brokenback,no?


Pues supongo que sí. Esto me recuerda la pelicula de Travolta y Slater "Broken Arrow", y este titulo fue como "Codigo Flecha Rota" o "Operación Flecha Rota", y en españa creo que fue "Alarma Nuclear".


> En esto de títulos de pelis, hay que hacerse un poco de la vista gorda


Muy de acuerdo contigo Monnik.


> En inglés, la frase "broke back" no es correcta, tampoco, debería ser "broken back," es de esta manera debido al dialecto del Sur de los estados unidos


No discutiré esto Cacao, pero cuando salen palabras inventadas en español, quienes hablamos este idioma podemos deducir y hasta incluso darle un significado a dicha palabra. Tú como "English spoken" podrías intentar explicarnos que significa "brokeback mountain", porque supongo Ustedes si lo entienden.


----------



## Genny88

This new movie 'Brokeback Mountain' has just come out and I wanted to know what 'brokeback' means in spanish.


----------



## solecito

¿Quiebra-espaldas?¿Espalda-quebrada? Literalmente claro, pero si hay otra manera más adecuada no la sé, buenas noches Genny.


----------



## sanspacey

Amigos
no hablo español pero me gustaría participar en la discussión porque estoy exactamente a preguntar lo mismo a los amigos en el English Only Forum.
Brokeback, nombre ficcional, es montaña en forma de silla. Brokeback es también bareback, caballo sin silla. Es posible que traiga con eso referencias sexuales a espaldas desnudas. La palabra broke aunque nos paresca incorrecta es posiblemente dialecto para broken. Saludos


----------



## jacksparrow

Brokeback Mountain significa en castellano: *MONTAÑA DEL C*LO ROTO *y es una clara referencia sexual al contenido de la película que como sabéis trata de vaqueros maricas homosexuales.

En inglés tiene el mismo significado pues deriva de Broken - roto o desgarrado - y back - trasero, parte de atrás, espalda o culo -. Lo de la "n" de broken es debido al famoso acento sureño de los Estados Unidos pues la película se ambienta en Texas (sur de EE.UU) y debería ser brokenback, la "n" se pierde por el acento sureño de igual forma que en el sur de España hacen los andaluces cuando por ejemplo dicen "los toro". Además, se busca un doble juego porque brokenback también es "combar por los extremos", es decir tu puedes doblar una barra por los extremos hasta que parta, y si es un animal lo que combas ¿por donde parte?, pues por la espalda, de ahí, brokenback. Pues bien, es otra referencia sexual porque si un humano se comba por los extremos, ¿ya sabéis no?, y si no, intentar agarraros los tobillos o tocaros los pies con las manos que eso es combarse..


----------



## LadyBlakeney

He de confesar que mis amigos españoles y yo (que fuimos a ver la película en versión original) hicimos muchas bromas sobre las "implicaciones" y "alusiones" que podía haber en el nombre de la montaña, "Brokeback". No sé lo que significa, ni si tiene significado alguno o es un mero nombre propio, pero sí se que para nuestras mentes españolas, a las que les encanta sacarle punta a todo, la cosa daba mucho juego. 

Cuando visité Grosse Mountain en Vancouver, nunca se me ocurrió pensar que el nombre tuviera un significado, pero ahora he visto que "grosse" se puede traducir como "grande, importante" en francés. Así que podría ser el mismo caso...


----------



## Outsider

Fíjense en la otra discusión.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Creo que lo que se desprende de esa otra discusión es que habría que preguntarle a la autora si su intención al utilizar el topónimo era:

A) referirse a la forma de la montaña en términos geográficos

B) Ser "very very naughty" 

El próximo que se cruce con ella, que se lo pregunte, y luego nos lo cuenta. 


Saludos.


----------



## marimar

entonces brokeback podia ser una referencia o una metafora sobre la relacion homosexual de los protagonistas???yo lo interpretyo de esa manera, que pensais vosotros?


----------



## el_torero

solo es un nombre, un título


----------



## marimar

no creo que sea solo un titulo, ya que la pelicula esta llena de metaforas y brokeback es una mas de ellas


----------



## Jazztronik

jacksparrow said:
			
		

> Brokeback Mountain significa en castellano: *MONTAÑA DEL C*LO ROTO *y es una clara referencia sexual al contenido de la película que como sabéis trata de vaqueros maricas homosexuales.
> 
> En inglés tiene el mismo significado pues deriva de Broken - roto o desgarrado - y back - trasero, parte de atrás, espalda o culo -. Lo de la "n" de broken es debido al famoso acento sureño de los Estados Unidos pues la película se ambienta en Texas (sur de EE.UU) y debería ser brokenback, la "n" se pierde por el acento sureño de igual forma que en el sur de España hacen los andaluces cuando por ejemplo dicen "los toro". Además, se busca un doble juego porque brokenback también es "combar por los extremos", es decir tu puedes doblar una barra por los extremos hasta que parta, y si es un animal lo que combas ¿por donde parte?, pues por la espalda, de ahí, brokenback. Pues bien, es otra referencia sexual porque si un humano se comba por los extremos, ¿ya sabéis no?, y si no, intentar agarraros los tobillos o tocaros los pies con las manos que eso es combarse..



Aparte de haber escrito un post algo ofensivo, dado que la palabra "marica" es ofensiva, estás equivocado. Brokeback no creo que sea un uso sexual explícito. Acaso no sería eso una provocación al colectivo gay?

Creo que te confundes con el llamado 'bareback sex', que significa 'sexo sin preservativo, a pelo', cosa bastante denostada por las asociaciones gays, que advierten constantemente de los peligros del 'bareback sex'. Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con 'brokeback mountain'.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Bueno, bueno, haya paz. Cuando dije que mis amigos y yo bromeamos sobre una posible "doble interpretación" del título, fueron todo bromas en positivo, que conste, bromas que hubiéramos hecho exactamente igual si la película hubiera tratado de vaquero/vaquera o de dos vaqueras, o de vaquero/rebaño...

Allá en el rancho grande, allá donde vivíiiiiiiiiaaaaaaaa...

¡Que viva el bueno rollo en los foros!


----------



## MCGF

Walan said:
			
		

> y esa creación....no significa mas o menos algo???
> La traducción al español de la películas es "Montaña vedada", pero queda super cutre!!
> Broke es romper....y back...de vuelta, atras etc....tenngo que sacar el significado de esa palabra...aunqe no exista!A ver si alguien me ayuda a inventar el significado!



La traducción en español, si no me equivoco era "Brokeback mountain, en terreno vedado"


----------



## sanspacey

Bueno amigos, creo que el titulo de la película es un poco de todo lo que se ha dicho hasta la fecha, pero En Terreno Vedado me parece perfecto.


----------



## aurilla

Compañeros, si no recuerdo mal, hace par de semanas hablamos este mismo tema. Sugiero que busque ese hilo.


----------



## lauranazario

Puesto que ya se ha discutido este tema a cabalidad en más de un hilo/thread, éste queda cerrado.

LN 
Moderadora


----------



## Andy KG

¿Pero en la película no se refiere al nombre del lugar? Por eso fue que no lo tradujeron... (la peli llegó a latinoamérica como "Secretos en la montaña")


----------



## Cubanboy

DeLaYm said:


> Km lo flipan x ahì... rompe espaldas, bareback (vaya conclusiones...), k si "broke" a perdido la 'n'...
> BROKEBACK (adj.) means: Anything of questionable masculinity. Osease el opuesto, digamos, de "manly", afeminado.



Check this link to the thread in English Only. It seems to be very interesting.

http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=94842


----------



## Andy KG

Me parecía que lo del nombre propio lo había leído en algún lado... y sí! ¡Cuando le pegué una ojeada a la contratapa del libro! "Brokeback" se refiere al lugar. Se que mucha gente hace la referencia a la homosexualidad por la película, pero el libro original tiene varios cuentos, y todos transcurren en Brokeback Mountain. El de los vaqueros gay es solo el primero de ellos.


----------



## Gratis

Montañas en Wyoming - la traduccion es secundaria al titulo usado en español. No hay que ser mal pensados!


----------



## Baty

Hola a todos!
Mi intriga por el significado de esta frase surge por otra frase "going brokeback".
Si bien he leído las opiniones que dicen que el título "Brokeback mountain" no hace referencia a la homosexualidad, creo que ya sea en la película o en el libro, es unnjuego de palabras. 
Mirando el capítulo 12 de la serie Prison Brake (segunda temporada) se dice la frase "Going brokeback". 
Para poder explicarme mejor, el contexto donde se utiliza esta frase es el siguiente: Una mujer policia interroga a un hombre que se encontraba lejos de su hogar con otro hombre sin un motivo razonable. La policía dice (según subtítulos) "No me importa si estaban con otras mujeres o con otros hombres" utilizando el término "going brokeback" al momento de hablar de "otros hombres".


----------



## Gratis

Baty: es que ahora esta frase se ha popularizado. Como la linea de Robert DeNiro " are you talking to me?, u otras como "run, Forest, run".", "Catch 22",etc. La gente lo incorpora al vocabulario diario.
Paz


----------



## buhorojo

Jazztronik said:


> Aparte de haber escrito un post algo ofensivo, dado que la palabra "marica" es ofensiva, estás equivocado. Brokeback no creo que sea un uso sexual explícito. Acaso no sería eso una provocación al colectivo gay?
> 
> Creo que te confundes con el llamado 'bareback sex', que significa 'sexo sin preservativo, a pelo', cosa bastante denostada por las asociaciones gays, que advierten constantemente de los peligros del 'bareback sex'. Pero esto no tiene nada que ver con 'brokeback mountain'.



Hola.

Pues si resulta bastante ofensivo, pero las explicaciones sobre por qué no lleva la n , asi como las referencias existentes sobre "back" son muy consistentes, ademas parece ese es el uso comun que le dan los gringos.
Sobre el uso lo saco de como lo usan en youtube, ejemplo si buscamos en youtube 
*Brokeback of Re-Animator, hay una clara alusión homesexual entre los pratogonistas principales de este film.*

Ahora que quizas , nosea la palabra en si "brokeback" sino en realidad por medio de ella se haga alusión a relaciones homesexuales en base a la pelicula brokeback mountain'


----------

